# Insert Table in front of Text in MS Word



## earthworm (Apr 17, 2010)

I need help

I want to insert table and i did . but its not coming in front of it . please advice.

sample below

    [FONT=&quot]Name:    This is the place where i want the table to be . 
[/FONT]
Example
        [FONT=&quot][/FONT]

but i m unable to align the table in front of name:


----------



## Macropod (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi earthworm,

You'll need to provide more details on what you're trying to achieve. Inserting a table before some text is easy enough but, if I understand your post correctly, you seem to be having some alignment issues. Exactly what those might be isn't clear.


----------



## earthworm (Apr 19, 2010)

Macropod said:


> Hi earthworm,
> 
> You'll need to provide more details on what you're trying to achieve. Inserting a table before some text is easy enough but, if I understand your post correctly, you seem to be having some alignment issues. Exactly what those might be isn't clear.




yes . i inserted the text but then i m having alignment issues. y cant i move the table freely in word just like when you insert the picture in it.


----------



## Macropod (Apr 22, 2010)

earthworm said:


> yes . i inserted the text but then i m having alignment issues. y cant i move the table freely in word just like when you insert the picture in it.


If you want to move a table freely, format its text wrapping property as 'around'.


----------

